# Adding Extra Sparkle to Your Rhinestone Designs



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

A BIG thank you to Mrs. Bacon for finding a link to free Photoshop brushes that will allow you to add sparkle to your imported rhinestone simulations. Mrs. Bacon found several designs being sold on E-Bay and elsewhere that had sparkle added to the simulations and they do add an extra touch to the overall look. I have two simulations attached, both created in KNK Studio. I exported the images as .JPG to import into Photoshop to add the sparkle. Note that I used one of the more subtle brushes in this package. They have others that will produce a much thicker effect. I just personally like the subtle look. 

The free brushes are found at 

Free Sparkle Brushes


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Neat effect ... but yeah that's an old trick learned that when I first started photoshop many years ago. I use that most in my design work.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I sort of figured it wasn't new since Mrs. Bacon was showing me LOTS of examples. But I did want to share the link to the brushes since it's a set of 25 free ones.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> I sort of figured it wasn't new since Mrs. Bacon was showing me LOTS of examples. But I did want to share the link to the brushes since it's a set of 25 free ones.


You no I skipped right past the brush set and looked at the images. I have been making my own for so long I guess it will be good to do it with a click of a button.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Really neat. Thanks to you and Mrs. Bacon for sharing this.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

This is nice, but I don't have Photoshop. Can this be done in Corel x4?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

allhamps said:


> This is nice, but I don't have Photoshop. Can this be done in Corel x4?


Does this help at all...?
CorelDraw: Bling Text, metal materials, exact sequence


or maybe this...???
http://coreldraw.com/forums/t/18269.aspx


----------



## Texaslady (Apr 5, 2011)

I use Photo-Brush 5 for the spakle effect. Does anyone know if the color can be changed and if so, HOW? I have tried many times with no luck. Thanks!


----------

